# Look at this albino roly poly!



## christinaland128 (Feb 23, 2016)

I was upgrading my tortoises' enclosure this past weekend, and I stumbled upon this little treasure! So cool huh?!


----------



## Taylor T. (Feb 23, 2016)

After seeing this I did a Google search it sounds like they're pretty rare. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 23, 2016)

Super neat!


----------



## conservation (Apr 17, 2016)

That's cool!


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2016)

Watch it for a couple hours and see if it doesn't darken up to normal color.

Like roaches, they are pale like that after a molt.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like a bot fly !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2016)

My brother works for the City of Coral Springs water department and tells me the in the sewers, he sees on rare occasions white, possibly albino cockroaches.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 18, 2016)

Very cool! I wonder if he was living under the substrate where no UV light would get through and if that may have something to do with the coloration


----------



## Rue (Apr 18, 2016)

It looks like it just moulted. The cuticle of a newly moulted arthropod is soft and often white in colour. It will darken and harden in short order.

I just had a bunch of moulting happening in my Madagascar Hissing Cockroach colony - all different instars. I should have taken some pictures.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2016)

Rue said:


> It looks like it just moulted. The cuticle of a newly moulted arthropod is soft and often white in colour. It will darken and harden in short order.
> 
> I just had a bunch of moulting happening in my Madagascar Hissing Cockroach colony - all different instars. I should have taken some pictures.



I knew there was a reason I liked you… Sometimes it just takes a while to figure it out.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My brother works for the City of Coral Springs water department and tells me the in the sewers, he sees on rare occasions white, possibly albino cockroaches.



So now that you know, are you going to burst his bubble?


----------



## Rue (Apr 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked you… Sometimes it just takes a while to figure it out.




Someone has to have cockroaches...er, on purpose I mean...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> So now that you know, are you going to burst his bubble?


Who am I to crush someone's dreams?


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2016)

Rue said:


> Someone has to have cockroaches...er, on purpose I mean...


I don't want to hijack this thread, but you should do a thread in "Other Pets" so we can talk all about roaches!!! My entire colony of Madgascars is from 3 individuals, reported to be WC, that I bought at a reptile show in 1992.


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Who am I to crush someone's dreams?



Ah yes. Dreams of albino cockroaches…


----------

